# Turning On UFH After Laying Tiles/Wooden Floors



## BMD (10 Oct 2011)

Hi,

I am just looking for some advice on turning on UFH heating after laying tiles and wooden floors.

The tiles are mainly natural stone travertine and the wooden floors are a combination of semi-solid (floated) and engineered (glued).

I am interested to know how long I should leave it before turning on the UFH and what procedure should I use for ramping it up (and how high should I go).

The floors have been down between 1 (travertine tiles) and 4 (semi-solid) weeks.

I have thermostats in each room (i.e., each room is controlled independently).

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## onq (11 Oct 2011)

Sudden changes can cause problems with many materials.

Bedding compounds need time to "cure" and may off gas or perspire.
An appropriate time for the surface material to become acclimatized is needed.
[broken link removed] in particular seem to be problematical, especially if laid over timber floors or in places they can get wet.
Travertine has voids and the wetting of the tiles in shower and kitchen area may contribute to the problems I have seen.

Regardless of material, it is useful to start heating at the lowest setting and raise this only very slowly.
I found some generic comments on tiling here, but I would heck with your tiler/supplier for detailed recommendations.

During any heating process, moisture still in the materials may be driven out into the atmosphere of the room or surrounding materials.
Timber is sensitive to humidity and heat so follow the floor suppliers/manufacturers recommendations to the letter re the timber floors, because if not you may adversely affect the guarantee.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                          as a defence or support - in  and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action     be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                          Real Life with rights to inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter at  hand.


----------

